# Sticky  UK Brothers & Sisters 2007



## kwflatbed

*Richard Gray*

*Police Constable
**West Mercia Constabulary**Died 6 May 2007, aged 43*​






​_After unarmed officers, attending an early morning domestic disturbance at a house in Shrewsbury, were held at gunpoint, PC Gray arrived at the scene with an armed response unit; as he and a colleague went forward they were confronted by the gunman and PC Gray was shot in the head with a rifle and fatally wounded._​
​_His assailant was later found dead nearby, having shot himself._​Ricky was from Dundee and had served as a soldier in the Black Watch between 1981 and 1997 when he began his police career with the Cheshire Constabulary. In 2003 he transferred to West Mercia where he was working as an authorised firearms officer attached to the Armed Response Team at Shrewsbury. In his four years with West Mercia he had been commended five times, including two Divisional Commendations for assisting with rescues, and a Judge's Commendation and two Chief Constable's Commendations for bravery in arresting violent suspects armed with firearms.
He is survived by his wife and his two adult sons from a previous marriage.​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Steven Terence Jeffreys-Jones*

*Detective Constable
**Gloucestershire Constabulary**Died 26 February 2007, aged 47*​






​_Whilst on duty at Cheltenham Police Station he became unwell, as a result of which he returned home where he died soon afterwards from heart failure._​
Steven was due to retire in October this year after 30 years service, most of which was spent as a detective including work on the Regional Crime Squad and Major Crime Investigation Unit.
He is survived by his wife, two step-daughters aged 18 and 12 years, and his adult daughter and son from a previous marriage.​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Stacey Victoria Pyke*

*Police Constable
**Lincolnshire Police**
Died 15 January 2007, aged 20*​






​_Killed in a car crash when her vehicle was in collision with a car near Market Deeping whilst she was driving home after her first full night duty at Spalding._​
Stacey had less than six months service having been appointed in August 2006 and was stationed at Spalding Police Station.
She was survived by her parents and younger sister.​


----------



## Cinderella

Thank u Harry for this post



http://www.policememorial.org.uk/Home.htm​


----------



## kwflatbed

I can't take the credit inspector asked that it be put up.


----------



## Inspector

*British Officer Stabbed To Death*

It is with deep sadness that I report that wire stories from England this morning report the death of another member of the police service. Constable Jonathon Charles Henry, a 3 year veteran of the force, was pronounced dead after being stabbed while responding to a call for help from citizens early today. The incident occurred 18 minutes into his shift. He had reported for work at 07:00 hrs. The police constable was assigned to Luton. He was wearing a stab-proof vest at the time of the incident. The suspect was taken into custody by other officers who had to use batons and a taser to bring him into submission. Two other civilians were hurt, including one who is reported in serious condition from stab wounds. PC Henry was married to his wife, Mary and has a baby daughter Maggie. I know our thoughts and prayers are with the family and fellow officers.








Killed: PC Jon Henry


----------



## CJIS

*Police officer stabbed to death outside a High Street store*

*Police officer stabbed to death outside a High Street store *

(www.lastingtribute.co.uk)
Bedfordshire police officer who died doing job he loved

Police Constable John Charles Henry was a serving officer with the

Bedfordshire Police when he died in a stabbing incident on 11 June 2007.
PC Henry was responding to an incident outside a Luton high street store when he was stabbed. He was taken to the Luton and Dunstable Hospital, but later died. He becomes the 37th police officer since 1985 to be murdered whilst on duty...


----------



## kwflatbed

 






*Jonathan Charles Henry*​
*Police Constable*
*Bedfordshire Police**Died 11 June 2007, aged 36*​









_The officer and others attended a report of a member of the public being stabbed in the street in the early morning at Luton and in attempting to arrest the knifeman he was stabbed and fatally wounded._​
 

_His assailant was arrested at the scene by other officers._​
 

Jon had been appointed to the Force in May 2004 serving at Luton.


 
He is survived by his wife and baby daughter.
​ 


----------

